# First try at ABT



## bbqking01 (Jan 23, 2022)

I’ve made many bacon wrapped jalapeño peppers, this was first abt. Stuffed jalapeño with cream cheese cheddar. Wrapped with ground beef and sausage mixture. On my SmokeFire at 300 until read 150 slathered with sauce, then another 15-20 minutes. Removed and wow they where very good.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 23, 2022)

Looks awesome


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 23, 2022)

Looks incredibly tasty! Mmm!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 24, 2022)

We call those armadillo eggs around here and look good!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 24, 2022)

Look good and as 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 said ABT not wrapped in ground beef/pork .
( you have made Armadillo eggs )

Not that what you have is not a fantastic looking snack,
I just could not eat one.....................maybe 4 or more lol

Picture #2 ..beautiful

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2022)

Everything looks delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## bbqking01 (Jan 24, 2022)

I’ve heard them called all kinds of things. We normally call anything stuffed a fatty, but lots of funny looks when call anything a fatty….not realizing that fatty is a slang term for…well, you know what.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 24, 2022)

I could put a few of those away! Looks good.
Jim


----------

